# Zetor tractors



## JBBadd

Anyone have any good or bad experiences with Zetor tractors, mainly a Proxima 90??


----------



## Anonsky's Hay Service

I own a 7711, it blew up the first day that I used it because the oil pickup tube came loose (improper after the factory engine reassembly for some unknown reason) and the previous owner said "Why bother spending an afternoon taking off the oilpan and tightening one nut, when we can completely screw someone over on this?!?" And then sold it. Not thrilled.

Anyway, its built like a tank. Everything is heavy and massive and beefy. The controls are horrible, on any other tractor when you want to engage the PTO, you flip the pto lever. If you then want to use your hydraulics, you use that lever. On this, theres a lever that has to be a certain way to run the PTO, and a different way to run the hydraulics. And a third way to run both at once.

Its a pain, but its extremely well built and very durable. The brakes and power steering are also horrible, but I understand they're better on the newer machines.

I would consider buying a newer model. I'd consider another old one (UR1 Series) as a project or a homeowner tractor, not as a workhorse.


----------



## Tx Jim

My neighbor had a Zetor cab tractor(unknown model) that he stated AC was difficult to keep operating. Engine threw a rod through the block at about 4000 hrs of use. He sold it to Kaddatz Equip in Hillsboro,Tx. It wouldn't surprise if it's not still sitting on their lot.


----------



## hcriddle

I bought a Zetor Proxima Power 90 in 2014. As was said earlier it is a tank. I have not had any problems with it at all. I have pulled plows, discs, and it runs all my hay equipment. It is my only tractor so it gets used quite a bit. I am very pleased with my tractor.


----------



## jeff outwest

Several in the Valley here. There was a dealer close years ago. Seem to hold up for the 3 or 4 months they get used; high elevation, and short season. Good friend swears by them for raking and baling.


----------



## JBBadd

jeff outwest said:


> Several in the Valley here. There was a dealer close years ago. Seem to hold up for the 3 or 4 months they get used; high elevation, and short season. Good friend swears by them for raking and baling.


 Thank you for the input. I guess in a way it was a trick question. Over the years Ive had five Zetors (7745 - 3340 - 9520 - 9641 & Proxima 90). All in all Ive been VERY satisfied with them over the years. We did need to overhaul the 7745 years back but as far as Im concerned I'll keep on buying them. Cheap, dependable horse power.


----------



## JBBadd

jeff outwest said:


> Several in the Valley here. There was a dealer close years ago. Seem to hold up for the 3 or 4 months they get used; high elevation, and short season. Good friend swears by them for raking and baling.


 Totally agree. I wouldn't go out and try to pull a 12 bottom plow over 300 acres with one but what I know of them and the experiences Ive had with them Im sold!


----------



## JBBadd

hcriddle said:


> I bought a Zetor Proxima Power 90 in 2014. As was said earlier it is a tank. I have not had any problems with it at all. I have pulled plows, discs, and it runs all my hay equipment. It is my only tractor so it gets used quite a bit. I am very pleased with my tractor.


 Thank you for your input. Over the years Ive had FIVE Zetors (7745 - 3340 - 9520 - 9641 & Prox 90) and all in all I couldn't be more satisfied. We did need to have the 7745 overhauled years back but even after that we kept on buying them. A couple months back I sold the 9641 and bought a Proxima 90. Haven't gotten to do anything with it yet as I just do custom hay baling with my tractor now.

Much, MUCH cheaper HP than a JD or CIH or NHF. Doesn't have all the "touch screen" bells and whistles but who needs that anyhow? I don't!


----------



## JBBadd

Tx Jim said:


> My neighbor had a Zetor cab tractor(unknown model) that he stated AC was difficult to keep operating. Engine threw a rod through the block at about 4000 hrs of use. He sold it to Kaddatz Equip in Hillsboro,Tx. It wouldn't surprise if it's not still sitting on their lot.


 Thank you for your input. Ive had several Zetors over the years and yes, the AC freezes up on some models. For me all I had to do was leave the blower running but shut the AC off for maybe 5 minutes and it always thawed itself out and would be fine again for 20-30 minutes. Many eyars back I had a 7745 and had to have it overhauled but other than that Im very satisfied with the Zetor line as a whole.


----------



## JBBadd

Anonsky's Hay Service said:


> I own a 7711, it blew up the first day that I used it because the oil pickup tube came loose (improper after the factory engine reassembly for some unknown reason) and the previous owner said "Why bother spending an afternoon taking off the oilpan and tightening one nut, when we can completely screw someone over on this?!?" And then sold it. Not thrilled.
> 
> Anyway, its built like a tank. Everything is heavy and massive and beefy. The controls are horrible, on any other tractor when you want to engage the PTO, you flip the pto lever. If you then want to use your hydraulics, you use that lever. On this, theres a lever that has to be a certain way to run the PTO, and a different way to run the hydraulics. And a third way to run both at once.
> 
> Its a pain, but its extremely well built and very durable. The brakes and power steering are also horrible, but I understand they're better on the newer machines.
> 
> I would consider buying a newer model. I'd consider another old one (UR1 Series) as a project or a homeowner tractor, not as a workhorse.


 Thank you for your input. Over the years I have had several Zetors of all sizes. I agree the older models were big, bulky and clumbersome but still a cheap HP workhorse! I bought a Proxima 90 a couple months back but wont be using it until Summer 2018 as I just pull a baler with it. All in all Im sold on the Zetor line. I see they have come back out with a utility size model. Back in the day that ws the 3320 and 3340 (mid 40's HP) I had the 3340 which was a 4WD and evern though its been almost 15 years since I sold it I still miss that one the most. Handy tractor, easy on fuel, easy starting. Hard shifter though.


----------



## Coondle

Here are a couple of photos of a Zetor I had, cleverly disguised with green and yellow paint. Tried posting these before but the post went to the wrong topic and without the photos, so here goes again.















Tractor was very good for me, no complaints other than I would like to still have it. It had its own little set of idiosyncrasies but easily learnt.


----------



## Tim/South

Did or does Zetor make Deere's Frontier line of tractors here in the U.S.?


----------



## Anonsky's Hay Service

Tim/South said:


> Did or does Zetor make Deere's Frontier line of tractors here in the U.S.?


I dont believe Zetor makes tractors for anyone - other companies make tractors for Zetor. IIRC their thing with Deere was never involved with American market tractors, only foreign, and didnt last for very long.

Branson makes Zetor's economy line "Century" tractors that are sold here...


----------



## JBBadd

Coondle said:


> Here are a couple of photos of a Zetor I had, cleverly disguised with green and yellow paint. Tried posting these before but the post went to the wrong topic and without the photos, so here goes again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150202_064645.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20150202_064707.jpg
> 
> Tractor was very good for me, no complaints other than I would like to still have it. It had its own little set of idiosyncrasies but easily learnt.


 Very interesting! Id say that has to be a 9540 Zetor model or possibly a 10540


----------



## JBBadd

Anonsky's Hay Service said:


> I dont believe Zetor makes tractors for anyone - other companies make tractors for Zetor. IIRC their thing with Deere was never involved with American market tractors, only foreign, and didnt last for very long.
> 
> Branson makes Zetor's economy line "Century" tractors that are sold here...


 About 20 years back when i was just getting into the Zetor line I was told by a dealership salesman that JD owned Zetor Co at that time. Never heard any follow ups to that statement. Today Im nearly certain that Zetor is on it's own and yes, the Century's are not a true Zetor tractor.


----------



## Tx Jim

Anonsky's Hay Service said:


> IIRC their thing with Deere was never involved with American market tractors, only foreign, and didnt last for very long.


JD marketed some Zetor built tractors in the USA. I remember seeing new models on the lot at local JD dealer back in the '90s


----------



## Anonsky's Hay Service

Tx Jim said:


> JD marketed some Zetor built tractors in the USA. I remember seeing new models on the lot at local JD dealer back in the '90s


Thats pretty cool! Here's Zetor's official history on this, straight from the history section of their website:

In 1993 Zetor executed a contract with the John Deere company on the supply of low-load but high-quality tractors for Latin American markets. Based on the agreement with John Deere company, Zetor had to leave all South American markets. This cooperation followed the development of the late 1960s when Zetor commenced the same cooperation, but for political reasons, only for a very short time. In the years 1993 - 1996, in the course of the effectiveness period of the contract, 6,500 tractors were sold. Assembly was also located in the assembly plant of John Deere in Mexico.


----------



## Coondle

JBBadd said:


> Very interesting! Id say that has to be a 9540 Zetor model or possibly a 10540


There is a breakdown of the model of tractor used under the 1993 to 1998 agreement with John Deere can be found at:

tractors.wikia.com/wiki/Zetor

Looking at that table it is either a 8520 or 8540, with Zetor changing models during the currency of the agreement.

The green and yellow zeros were marketed in more than Latin America, however the only ones I have seen on the market here are ia the higher horsepower bracket.


----------



## Tim/South

A guy down the road has an Frontier tractor he claims is a Deere. It looks like a Zetor. I know Deere has a line of Frontier implements. Do any Deere dealerships sell a Frontier tractor?

His is green, almost JD green.


----------



## JBBadd

Anonsky's Hay Service said:


> Thats pretty cool! Here's Zetor's official history on this, straight from the history section of their website:
> 
> In 1993 Zetor executed a contract with the John Deere company on the supply of low-load but high-quality tractors for Latin American markets. Based on the agreement with John Deere company, Zetor had to leave all South American markets. This cooperation followed the development of the late 1960s when Zetor commenced the same cooperation, but for political reasons, only for a very short time. In the years 1993 - 1996, in the course of the effectiveness period of the contract, 6,500 tractors were sold. Assembly was also located in the assembly plant of John Deere in Mexico.


 Very interesting. Thatd be about the tmie frame I was told something similar to what your saying.


----------



## JBBadd

Tim/South said:


> A guy down the road has an Frontier tractor he claims is a Deere. It looks like a Zetor. I know Deere has a line of Frontier implements. Do any Deere dealerships sell a Frontier tractor?
> 
> His is green, almost JD green.


 Ive never heard of a "Frontier" brand tractor and I thought I knew all ;-)


----------



## Sabina Brattain

A few of my friends recently bought new tractors from Zetor, and they like everything. They got what they should for their money. Considering that they have small farms and have been doing this for a long time, I think they understand the choice of plant machinery equipment, so I think I will soon buy myself some used tractors from Zetor. I don't have the money for a new one right now, so I'll have to buy an already used tractor for my small farm. I hope my post will be useful to you. Good luck to ya.


----------

